# Cycle for life or not at all



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

So I'm thinking to do 1 cycle a year but have been told by the time I come to my next cycle I would have lost the gains from the previous one a year ago. I'm new to aas so it may be wrong information. With good diet and hard training will I always keep the gains I've made thanks.


----------

